# Would the Remington 870 Express Super Magnum be a good gun?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, I've completley outgrown my 20 gauge and have been using my dad old 12 gauge which can only shoot 2 1/4 shells.....which for goose hunting isnt always what you want. So would this gun be a good gun to have the rest of my life?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

WingedShooter7 said:


> So would this gun be a good gun to have the rest of my life?


Depends on how much you shoot, I wore one out in a year and half.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i do alot of hunting

how do you wear a gun out if u can clean it and stuff?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Remington 870 Express

Just look at that line.

Ask yourself the question that you just asked.
Now ask yourself if a bear ****s in the woods.....

That would be the answer to that question.....

of course it's a good gun


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Great gun! I have shot one the last 2 seasons and never had a problem with it. I would deffinitaly reccomend it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright JW

Tator what does you enalagey mean?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

4Curl, you wore an 870 out in a year and a half!  Either you got ahold of a crappy one or you're really hardcore! :lol:

My dad's got an 870 Wingmaster (just a little nicer version, blued, and with a little better wood on it) and he's had it since he was a teenager. He's now 51. It was cleaned often, and still get's shot often, and still shoots well. I see no reason that an Express couldn't last that long if it was taken care of. I've seen buddies of mine that have drug 870's through more muck, mud, snow, and water than they should've, and the gun still works, every time. For the price, they're hard to beat. I think it was on another thread about which guns do you own that someone figured out that like 70% of hunters that replied to that forum owned an 870. That should speak for itself.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

My son has had an 870 Express Super Magnum 3 1/2" for about six or seven years. It bangs around in his truck year around, he cleans it about once a year and it looks like it. It has never malfunctioned. When our group of six to eight makes our yearly sojurn to South Dakota, he drags it out amid the splendor of Berettas, Rugers, and Benelli's and proceeds to outshoot everyone at least two to one. It's a great gun.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

RiveRat said:


> My son has had an 870 Express Super Magnum 3 1/2" for about six or seven years. It bangs around in his truck year around, he cleans it about once a year and it looks like it. It has never malfunctioned. When our group of six to eight makes our yearly sojurn to South Dakota, he drags it out amid the splendor of Berettas, Rugers, and Benelli's and proceeds to outshoot everyone at least two to one. It's a great gun.


I do the same. MY father purchased a new benelli, and handed his 870 express onto me, it took him a good 2 years to get back to as good as me, and for the first two year wished he had his old gun. Now, he loves his benelli witha passion, and rightfully so. My 870 has hundreds of boxes worth of shells, and has NEVER misfired once, is easy as hell to clean, and shoots great. I will probably keep it for the rest of my life.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wingshooter, I had one that I used for the last three years, and just traded in on a new Remington 700. Other than the poor finish and right handed safety that can't be reversed w/o considerable cost, I have nothing but praise for the 870 SM. It never failed to feed or eject and stood up to everything I threw at it. I shoot A LOT of shells per year (way more than the average guy, I have no doubt), and never had a problem with this 870.

I've recently upgraded to a Remington 11-87 Premier Left Hand, but I've still got an utterly reliable 870 Express Synthetic 3" to back it up. I bought a trigger group that has been converted to LH safety for it, so I'm set...

I highly recommend the 870...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If your going to be using it hard I'd recommend the 870 SP. They are built much better than the express and are made for tough use day in and day out.
I've used a 3 inch 870 Special Purpose for 16 years with thousands upon thousands of rounds thru it and has never failed. Spend a little more if possible and you'll get a gun that will last, they don't call them Expresses for nothing.

My other :2cents:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, I second the SP or Wingmaster over the Express...


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I've been hearing on other forums an alarming amount of complaints about them is that even when oiled, they are very quickly rusting if they get wet. And where the rust spots are-the bluing came right off.

Frankly any "express" type of gun is el cheapo quality.

Consider a Bennelli Nova instead as it costs only a little more and is better built IMO.

As with any gun, make sure it fits you though, so you shoot well with it. As there is nothing worse than an ill fitting gun and you missing alot more birds than normal.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The answer to the rust problem is a product called Corrosion X. This stuff is amazing...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Let me clear up Tator's analogy.......Would the Remington 870 Express Super Magnum be a good gun?

Now...does a bear **** in the woods??

Answers to both are most definately yes,,,,unless for some odd reason you are 4curl or the bear is in a zoo.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> unless for some odd reason you are 4curl or the bear is in a zoo.


I was waiting for you 870 to chime in, it's time for you to change your handle to 870SP. 

One more dig-GO BLUE DEVILS!!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> One more dig-GO BLUE DEVILS!!! :beer:


Now why would you go and say something like that. I'd make this longer but the bathroom is calling and it's time for my 3:24 pm duke.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Now why would you go and say something like that. I'd make this longer but the bathroom is calling and it's time for my 3:24 pm duke.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^ haha thats a good one 870 EXPRS or w/e you name is

alright i will hopefully buy this gun soon!

LET YA KNOW


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

you won't be let down by the durability, I am confident in saying that I believe 4curl's situation was an anomaly.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

In 1963 I won a 23/4" 12GA. Rem 870. at a high school football team uniform raffle in South Dakota, which alone speaks volumes about our changed society. 
It's the only shotgun I've ever really needed all these years. Except for having it choke tubed, and parkerized fifteen yrs or so ago, I've never needed to have a gunsmith. Over the years, its also functioned adequately as a crutch, canoe paddle, and other duties the good folks at Remington never envisioned.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> you won't be let down by the durability, I am confident in saying that I believe 4curl's situation was an anomaly.


Could be, it was the very first year they came out. If it leaves me hanging twice it is down the road and classified as crap.


----------

